# Sinpo scales & DRO on LMS Hi-Torque mill



## harrzack (Oct 24, 2013)

Greets to all!

Just completed adding a set of Sinpo glass scales and DRO to my Little Machine Shop 3960 mill (a deluxe X2).  This may be considered a bit of overkill for a small machine like this - but the JCXF series scales are small enough to tuck right in and be almost un-noticed.  And the DRO box itself isn't THAT big...    

I'm enclosing 2 overview pix here - and if interested you can see how I did the install on my site at

http://www.avrdev.net/dro-install-details/

=Alan R.


----------



## lennardhme (Oct 24, 2013)

Small machines usually do small work which often requires better accuracy. I think a DRO is a great asset to any machine & will improve your abilities no end.
Good job.
Leonard


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Oct 25, 2013)

Very nice, Alan.  I have the same LMS mill.  That setup must've cost a pretty penny. 

Todd


----------



## harrzack (Oct 25, 2013)

SilverSanJuan said:


> Very nice, Alan.  I have the same LMS mill.  That setup must've cost a pretty penny.
> 
> Todd



Todd - not so bad really.  $500, and you would pay $200 for "ok" caliper-style scales, and only get the position info. And you would still have to go thru the mounting process... So I figured why not get the better scales, AND the cool DRO capability.  Check my site for a link to the eBay seller.


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 28, 2013)

nice setup. 

better do something about that carpet though! metal chips will get permanently embedded in there.


----------



## harrzack (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah - My most-used tool is the shop-vac, but the AL chips are getting ahead of me - they do tend to get tramped in.  I do need to set up some swarf-guards around the machines as annoying as they are.  I've also thought of just removing the carpet in this room... it is 10 yrs old...  maybe put down a vinyl or something...


----------



## MCRIPPPer (Oct 28, 2013)

swarf and oil will fill the carpet before you know it.


----------



## harrzack (Oct 29, 2013)

Swarf is def getting ahead of me - but I generally cut dry - or just a tiny brush of WD-40 or such.  But I really didn't quite have a good image of how bad the swarf would fly around... especially the AL.


----------



## petertha (Oct 29, 2013)

harrzack said:


> Just completed adding a set of Sinpo glass scales and DRO to my Little Machine Shop 3960 mill ...and if interested you can see how I did the install on my site ...=Alan R.


 
Nice clean DRO installation. I bet you will enjoy having it installed. 
Your web page is good too. Lots of useful info there about dealing with typical offshore machine 'kits' but looks like you have it all under control.


----------

